# Yeeeessssssssssssss



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Accu-Chek spirit combo (bit miffed over this as wanted a medtronic but was told NO!), down for the starting group NEXT MONTH 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I'm sooooooo pleased 

I should mention too - HbA1C 6.4%


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2010)

Brilliant news Sam, absolutely brilliant!


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

I know we've already texted about it but dude, so happy for you


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2010)

RESULT YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO xxxxxx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 9, 2010)

Fantastic, and you get it next month - wow!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 9, 2010)

That's great news (and speedy!) - really pleased to hear it! x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 9, 2010)

very speedy! I was a little bit shocked when she wrote down the next available start dates being July 

It will either be 6th, 12th and 13th July or 19th, 26th and 28th.

Apparently at the moment that have 300 pumpers coming to them, and they are allowed funding for 50 every month 

If anyone wants a pump, has reason for a pump, get referred down there. They are FAB!

My next job is to come up with a name......


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

whats 1 of those thingys your talking about.... I'm new to all this jargon lol


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

Jules - an insulin pump. Instead of receiving insulin through multiple daily injections, you are connected to a small device that holds the insulin and delivers it to you through a cannula. Have a quick google!


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> very speedy! I was a little bit shocked when she wrote down the next available start dates being July
> 
> It will either be 6th, 12th and 13th July or 19th, 26th and 28th.
> 
> ...



So that's seriously worth thinking about...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 9, 2010)

Excellent news! Welcome to the family. That's a speedy turn around.


----------



## randomange (Jun 9, 2010)

YAY! Fantastic news! I'm so pleased, and what a quick start!


----------



## Donald (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice one sam  good news is always good to hear.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 10, 2010)

woohoo thats great news   

make sure you think of a name  heheheheh!!! x


----------



## Red Pumper (Jun 10, 2010)

very good news - another member of the pump club.


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 10, 2010)

Well done Sam,

I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh Sam that is brilliant, just great news for you. Well done, lady!!


----------



## tracey w (Jun 11, 2010)

Sam im so pleased for you, well done!!

Thats the pump I have and i happen to think its great, you get a remote for the pump which is brilliant, no getting the pump out to bolus! (which is great as recently am prefering to store the pump in the bra area )


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 11, 2010)

my pumps name: GRIEVER

If any of you have played final fantasy viii then you'll know what I mean


----------

